# rhiannon won't install have vista



## kelly koleff (Apr 14, 2009)

i just purchased rhiannon curse of the four branches and it won't install.
the game is vista compatable and so is my computer.
so i went to my computer, then to the drive it's in, right clicked then to install. nothing happens.
i have plenty of memory(just had 2g put in).
i am confused. and i am not really computer savvy.
thanks,
kelly


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi kelly koleff, welcome to TSF.

Couple questions for you.
When you place the disc in the drive does the computer detect it at all? Does the Icon and/or name of the drive change in 'My Computer'?

What happens if you simply double click the drive, rather than right clicking?
Can you explore the contents of the disc at all?


----------



## kelly koleff (Apr 14, 2009)

tiber,
when i simply double click on the drive i get an hourglass curser that never does anything just stays an hourglass...well until i take the disc out. i have waited five or so minutes to see if it will load, but it doesn't.
i can only explore the contents of the disc when right clicking, and have tried all to see if it will work...and it does not!
thanks,
kelly


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Try copying the contents of the disc to a folder on your desktop.
Then disable any AntiVirus or Firewall programs (anything unnecessary).
You could also try temporarily turning off UAC (User Account Control). To do this, open the Control Panel, then type '*UAC*' in the search box.
You should see a link called '*Turn User Account Control (UAC) on or off*'. Select it, then uncheck the box, select 'Ok' and reboot your computer.

Then go back to the files you copied to the desktop and try and find a Setup.exe or Install.exe and run that.

To turn UAC back on, just follow the same procedure but make sure the box is checked at the end.


----------



## kelly koleff (Apr 14, 2009)

tiber,
thanks! don't know yet if it will work but i love trying new things on my compooper. i will try this and get back to you.
will it be better for you to post to my private messages? it would be easier for me, it takes me a very long time to be able to access my e-mail. my computer is VERY slow...
i did read and have started the "optimising your system for games" by sven2157. and got another 5 mb of memory.. so i'm up to 141gb on my "c" drive.
thanks again,
kelly


----------



## kelly koleff (Apr 14, 2009)

tiber,
well, i don't know what i did but it's working! i started to do as you instructed and voila it installed...funny thing is, i did not finish what you told me to do!? 
must be the power of suggestion!
thanks again,
kelly


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hehe. Must be.
Glad to hear you got it working.
I'll mark this thread as solved.


----------



## kelly koleff (Apr 14, 2009)

tiber,
yes the mystery of installation is solved and so is the mystery of rhiannon curse of the four branches.
can't say i enjoyed the game.
but perhaps at another time it may make a little blt more sence.
thanks again tiber,
have a great summer!
kelly


----------

